# تــرانـي فـي عيـد لأنّــكَ فــيَّ..



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2010)

* تــرانـي فـي عيـد لأنّــكَ فــيَّ..*​ 




​  لأنّـــَـكَ فــــيَّ تـــرانــــي فـــي عيــــد​ لأنّــــي  بقـلبِـــــكَ قلبــــي جــديـــد​ وليــــس  لــــديَّ مـــــا يُهـــــدى لــــكَ​ ســــوى  تـــوبتـــــي والتغنّـــــي بــــكَ​ فكــــلُّ  اتّكـــــالــــي عليــــــك​ تحنّـــــن  علــــيَّ فــــأنـــــتَ المُجيـــــب​ 



​ بضعفــــيَ  تنجلــــي قـــوَّتُــــكَ​ بجهلــــيَ  تنجلــــــي حكمَتُــــــكَ​  فمِمَّــــن أخـــــافُ وأنـــــتَ هُنـــــا​ وقــــد  صِـــرتُ أنـــــتَ وصــــرتَ أنـــــا​ فكـــلُّ  اتّكـــــالـــي عليــــك​ تحنّـــــن  علــــيَّ فـــأنـــتَ المُجيــــب​ 



​  بقُـــربِــــكَ يلبَـــسُ ضيقــــي رجــــاء​  بحُبّــــكَ تَغــــدو حيــــاتـــــي سمـــاء​ ومعـــكَ  المســــاءُ يُسمـّــــى صبـــــاح​ فمـــا  همّنـــــي مــــن جنــــون الــــريـــاح​ فكــــلُّ  اتّكــــالــي عليــــــك​ تحنّـــــن  علــــيَّ فـــأنـــــتَ المُجيـــــب.​ 
​



​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع كليمو 
بضعفــــيَ  تنجلــــي قـــوَّتُــــكَ​ بجهلــــيَ  تنجلــــــي حكمَتُــــــكَ​  فمِمَّــــن أخـــــافُ وأنـــــتَ هُنـــــا​ وقــــد  صِـــرتُ أنـــــتَ وصــــرتَ أنـــــا​ فكـــلُّ  اتّكـــــالـــي عليــــك​ تحنّـــــن  علــــيَّ فـــأنـــتَ المُجيــــب

كلام مؤثر بجد 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح يباركك مجهوداتك العظيمة
​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

didi adly

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيبة


----------



## fight the devil (7 يناير 2010)

امين امين
نعم يارب كل اتكالي عليك

شكرا اخي كليمو  عالموضوع ربنا يبارك خدمتك
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## النهيسى (7 يناير 2010)

آميـــــــــــــــــــــن


شكرا للمناجاه الرائعه والمفرحه


السيد المسيح يبارككم​


----------



## اني بل (7 يناير 2010)

ياربي الحبيب استمع لصلاتي ابنك وتحنن وانظر ، يارب وحدك أنت المعين والسنيد ، وحدك معين من ليس له معين ورجاء من ليس له رجاء ، وحدك يا جبار الخواطر ونصير الضعفاء مد بيمينك عليه وقويه وكون أنت الكل في الكل في حياته ورافقه وقوده في موكب النصرة معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 يناير 2010)

بقُـــربِــــكَ يلبَـــسُ ضيقــــي رجــــاء​  بحُبّــــكَ تَغــــدو حيــــاتـــــي سمـــاء​ ومعـــكَ  المســــاءُ يُسمـّــــى صبـــــاح​ فمـــا  همّنـــــي مــــن جنــــون الــــريـــاح​ فكــــلُّ  اتّكــــالــي عليــــــك​ تحنّـــــن  علــــيَّ فـــأنـــــتَ المُجيـــــب.

صلاة رائعه بجد
ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يناير 2010)

fight the devil

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

joyful song قال:


> ياربي الحبيب استمع لصلاتي ابنك وتحنن وانظر ، يارب وحدك أنت المعين والسنيد ، وحدك معين من ليس له معين ورجاء من ليس له رجاء ، وحدك يا جبار الخواطر ونصير الضعفاء مد بيمينك عليه وقويه وكون أنت الكل في الكل في حياته ورافقه وقوده في موكب النصرة معك


*
جو


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما
*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 يناير 2010)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
بركة المسيح لترعاك
مودتي​


----------



## عادل نسيم (14 يناير 2010)

*أخي الحبيب كليمو *
* شكراً علي الكلمات المعزية للقلب وللمعاني اللي بيها نقرب للرب*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2010)

> بضعفــــيَ تنجلــــي قـــوَّتُــــكَ
> بجهلــــيَ تنجلــــــي حكمَتُــــــكَ
> فمِمَّــــن أخـــــافُ وأنـــــتَ هُنـــــا
> وقــــد صِـــرتُ أنـــــتَ وصــــرتَ أنـــــا
> ...



*كلمات روووعة 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*كوكى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة
> بركة المسيح لترعاك
> مودتي​



بنوتة

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

*عادل نسيم

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك

*


----------



## jojo_angelic (19 يناير 2010)

مـن أجمـــل روائـــع الاخ كليمــــــــــــــو 

        طوبـى للذيــن بـك قوتهـــم والذيـن بسبلك تهيـم قلوبهـــــم


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2010)

rgaa luswa

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## christianbible5 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا ليك حبيبي...*
*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## kalimooo (16 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

